# MICE: 1 male, 4 females, 6-8 mnths (Nottinghamshire)



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

Contact/organisation details: Primrose Mouse Rescue
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Kirkby-in-Ashfield, Nottinghamshire

Number of animals: 5
Type/Breed/Variety: Fancy Mice 
Sex: Male/Female
Age(s): 6-8 months old
Name(s): Oliver, Amber, Goldie, Cinnamon and Ginger
Colours: Oliver is Champagne & white, the girls are all ginger

Neutered: Yes, Oliver is neutered.

Reason for rehoming: Unwanted pets. Amber was pregnant when she arrived and Goldie, Cinnamon and Ginger are her daughters, born 19th Feb 2013.

Temperament: All very friendly and Oliver and Amber are used to being handled. The younger girls haven't been handled a lot, but they are all quite laid back. Oliver is a little wary of other mice and it took a while for him to feel settled with the girls.

Medical problems: None known.
Will the group be split (if applicable): Yes. We will consider splitting them for the right homes. The girls are sociable and would be fine joining other groups, but we'd prefer Oliver to find a home with a couple of his current girlfriends.

Transport available: Possibly, if adopted locally (Notts or Derbys)

Other: Please contact us on [email protected] for more information.

*OLIVER*






*
Oliver and a couple of the girls*


*The adorable Amber;*


----------



## SpotOn (May 7, 2013)

Shame I am so far away, as these are all gorgeous!!!! 

I hope they find their forever homes soon.


----------



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm afraid that Oliver is no longer available for adoption. His tummy has swollen and the vet has diagnosed a stomach tumour  At the moment his quality of life is okay - he still has an appetite, runs on his wheel and chases the girls when he's feeling a bit amorous, but the vet says he could go downhill very quickly so we have to keep a close eye on him.

The girls are still waiting for new homes, but I will post a new thread for them at a later date.


----------



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

Sadly we had to let Oliver go as his abdomen was very swollen. He was still getting about and still had a big appetite, but we didn't want him to suffer. Sleep well my lovely boy 

I shall start a new thread for the girls, so would be very grateful if this one could be closed please. Thank you.


----------

